
Show HN: Goapp - bnkamalesh
Hello all, I prepared a <i>very</i> opinionated 
guideline for how to structure&#x2F;write a Go web application&#x2F;service.<p>[Goapp](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;bnkamalesh&#x2F;goapp)
======
caiobegotti
As a SRE I was going to make a comment about missing basic metrics like RED or
structured logging but at the end you mentioned you like ELK APM and used it
so indeed it's very opinionated as ELK is not a ready-to-use cheap solution
people would use as their first choice IMHO.

~~~
bnkamalesh
Oh, I'm using ELK with docker-compose (free community edition). Running it on
a 16GB RAM, 4CPU virtual machine. Have been able to use it for all our
deployed environments. RPM of 10k+ (maximum), and have been using it for 5+
months now. And we retain data for 30 days

~~~
bnkamalesh
Though an FYI, we have only 6 web apps. Maybe that's why it's been working
fine for us all this while

------
bnkamalesh
adding this comment for a clickable link to the repository
[https://github.com/bnkamalesh/goapp](https://github.com/bnkamalesh/goapp)

~~~
gus_massa
Post without a main URL have a penalty here, so it's more difficult that they
reach the front page. Next time make a post with an URL and then add a comment
explaining that you wrote it.

~~~
bnkamalesh
Oh, thank you for that.

